# new topics



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Are there any topics that haven't been discussed here?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I saw a show about a guy who is a virgin but has 15 kids through donating sperm to women out of his house for free. He gets off sexually on thinking about his sperm inside of her. Have we talked about that? 
Also one of the couples would put the guy's sperm in and then they would have sex after. Which to me seems like it defeats the purpose and it's kind of gross.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol Di


----------

